# C2 Cabinet & Trim Paint



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

Has anybody used this paint? I was looking at the data sheet and it said that you could enhance the hardness by adding 1 quart of Paint Plus from Vermont Natural Coatings to 1 gallon of C2 Cabinet & Trim paint. I've never seen a data page where it listed adding a paint from another company in the data sheet. Has anybody tried this?

I'm considering using this product for an upcoming cabinet project. Its the biggest cabinet job I've done so far. 

On my last cabinet job I had issue with bubbles in the wet film right after I sprayed SW Waterborne Alkyd Urethane This happened in two different colors so I'm thinking about switching products.


----------



## northcountrypainter (Dec 7, 2012)

I haven't heard of the product before, so just checked out their website. The pda mentions application by brush and roller, but nothing regarding spraying I don' think. Perhaps the product is great, but since you are doing the biggest cabinet job you've done so far, I think that it would be good to stick with a product that you know and trust, and has a proven track record. Or if you have time between now and job commencement, buy a small amount and test its application, adhesion and durability, etc.


----------



## PremierPaintingMa (Nov 30, 2014)

Why would you do this to your self on the biggest cabinet job.
For the past 5 years I use BM Advance on cabinets and Trims never failed me, I do 4 to 5 kitchen and a lot of bathroom vanities and book selfs a month from repainting to a new kitchen. Every time I say I want to try something different and something telling me if it's working why change.


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

I am suprised you found a c2 retailer!!! Are tou in Canada by any chance?


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

$$$$$. Flush. Don't over think it.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

If it wasn't for the issues I had with SW Water Borne Alkyd Urethane on the last job, I wouldn't consider making a switch. 

At this point I'm looking at all the options that are readily available in my area. If I were to make a switch I'd figure out my process with old scrap doors before using it on a clients house.

I'm in Seattle and the same store also sells Pratt & Lambert.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

Look into Ben Moore Cabinet Coat satin or semi gloss but it is only in light colors
If that doesnt do kt for you 
PPG breakthrough 250 VoC sating or gloss


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

Use a WB lacquer like Valspar. Quick turnaround, and the toughest finish around. They also carry a bullet proof WB varnish.

I love Insl-X Cabinet Coat but Semi-Gloss is not available in Canada. I would never use their satin finish on cabinets. They ran a test market in the US for a year and now carry the semi-gloss everywhere. I spoke to the people at their head office in NJ.

As a side note, Warren Buffet & Berkshire Hathaway is the owner of Benjamin Moore.

If I had 2 weeks to do a cabinet job at a leisure pace, I might consider using Advance. It is a great product. Flipping the doors before it is cured could result in dents or scratches.

Has anyone sprayed the cabinet doors on hangars (using Advance) to do both sides at once? I've been too afraid of that product running to try it myself.

I think Seattle Painter (Shearer Painting) has a video in this forum when they used FPOE (Fine Paints of Europe) on cabinet doors. They used hangars and sprayed both sides at once. I can't remember if they used the oil or the acrylic version. He doesn't pop in here very often any more. I wish I knew what he was using these days on cabinets,.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Mr Smith said:


> Use a WB lacquer like Valspar. Quick turnaround, and the toughest finish around. They also carry a bullet proof WB varnish.
> 
> I love Insl-X Cabinet Coat but Semi-Gloss is not available in Canada. I would never use their satin finish on cabinets. They ran a test market in the US for a year and now carry the semi-gloss everywhere. I spoke to the people at their head office in NJ.
> 
> ...


Almost all of the cabinets getting painted here are satin finish. Rarely does anyone want semigloss. And according to my Insul-x rep and their 2016 product guide, Cabinet coat only comes in satin, so i really don't think semigloss is available everywhere in the US.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

PACman said:


> Almost all of the cabinets getting painted here are satin finish. Rarely does anyone want semigloss. And according to my Insul-x rep and their 2016 product guide, Cabinet coat only comes in satin, so i really don't think semigloss is available everywhere in the US.


Not sure why you are challenging me on this when I just called the head office and got an email regarding the availability of the semi-gloss. Sounds like you are butt hurt because you are clueless about this development. Don't take it personally sport.:thumbup:

Like I said, they ran a test market for a year, and are now offering it to everyone in the US. This is recent news which is why it is not in your 2016 product guide. Have your rep call BM's head office.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Mr Smith said:


> Not sure why you are challenging me on this when I just called the head office and got an email regarding the availability of the semi-gloss. Sounds like you are butt hurt because you are clueless about this development. Don't take it personally sport.:thumbup:
> 
> Like I said, they ran a test market for a year, and are now offering it to everyone in the US. This is recent news which is why it is not in your 2016 product guide. Have your rep call BM's head office.


Just called the 800 number. Still can't get it here. Could be still limited due to distribution reasons. And I still wouldn't want any because no one here uses Semigloss for cabinets and I already sell Ultraplate satin. Am I butt hurt? Nope. Don't want or need it either way. But I still can't get it.


----------



## SemiproJohn (Jul 29, 2013)

This situation with Cabinet Coat semi reminds me of SW Snap Dry. They tell me it is now available in gallons, but it doesn't exist when I ask for some. Even the rep was in the store telling me the store has it, but when they go "looking" for it, they don't have it (and never have). 

I chalk it up to a distribution thing. They will eventually have it. Just don't tell me it's in when it isn't. That's all I ask.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Golly jeepers fellas! The Benjamin Moore/ Insul-x dealer next town over hasn't heard a thing about it. He's going to see if he can get it. Sounds like some intern jumped the gun a little bit to me.


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

Calling the head office of any company to see if a product is actually available is usually not a great idea. It's like talking to a Home depot clerk. They'll say anything to sell you something.


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Mr Smith said:


> If I had 2 weeks to do a cabinet job at a leisure pace, I might consider using Advance. It is a great product. Flipping the doors before it is cured could result in dents or scratches.
> 
> Has anyone sprayed the cabinet doors on hangars (using Advance) to do both sides at once? I've been too afraid of that product running to try it myself.


I hang my cabinet doors, drawers, etc about 95% of the time. Advance does fine, it doesn't run down door jambs and so it won't on cabinet doors if you don't spray it heavy.

No semi gloss CC at my Ben Moore. I like the satin anyways.


----------



## ElTacoPaco (Dec 11, 2015)

PACman said:


> Almost all of the cabinets getting painted here are satin finish. Rarely does anyone want semigloss. And according to my Insul-x rep and their 2016 product guide, Cabinet coat only comes in satin, so i really don't think semigloss is available everywhere in the US.


SG just came out months ago to all BMs


----------



## lilpaintchic (Jul 9, 2014)

PNW Painter said:


> If it wasn't for the issues I had with SW Water Borne Alkyd Urethane on the last job, I wouldn't consider making a switch.
> 
> At this point I'm looking at all the options that are readily available in my area. If I were to make a switch I'd figure out my process with old scrap doors before using it on a clients house.
> 
> ...


Daly's? Way over priced and you'd likely get a better product that's easier to use and provides a better finish using Benjamin Moore...


----------



## PRC (Aug 28, 2014)

PACman said:


> Just called the 800 number. Still can't get it here. Could be still limited due to distribution reasons. And I still wouldn't want any because no one here uses Semigloss for cabinets and I already sell Ultraplate satin. Am I butt hurt? Nope. Don't want or need it either way. But I still can't get it.


After reading here that cabinet coat comes in semigloss I went to the store and asked if they could get it in. He walked to the shelf and grabbed a can of it. Said they've had it for awhile. The whole time I thought it was satin only.


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

ElTacoPaco said:


> SG just came out months ago to all BMs


...Yep


----------



## Mr Smith (Mar 11, 2016)

PACman said:


> Calling the head office of any company to see if a product is actually available is usually not a great idea. It's like talking to a Home depot clerk. They'll say anything to sell you something.


Do you like apples?


----------



## PACman (Oct 24, 2014)

wow they have it? I don't. And i can't get it at all. So what exactly is the point? It simply isn't available to me yet. 

And I don't want it because no one here uses Semigloss except for the Amish who use it on everything but won't pay more then $20 for it.

So for,fun, lets review-
my california rep-never heard of it
P&L rep- ditto
Dutch standard-(former BM rep)- never heard of it
My former P&L rep (now a BM rep)- can't get it here yet, or at least he hasn't seen anyone able to get it.
My current BM/Insul-x,Coronado rep-can't get it yet.
Columbus area BM dealer-nope, can't get it yet but doesn't want to anyway.
two northern Ohio BM dealers-nope, got sell sheets but not able to order yet
3 painting contractors who use Cabinet Coat regularly- haven't seen it yet.

three random people on the internet in various parts of the country- have had it for a while now.

I would say I can't get it yet regardless of what people in the rest of the country say.

For one thing, I don't carry BM. So I don't really give a **** beyond just entertaining myself.

and two-NOBODY HERE WANTS IT ANYWAY!


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

I've used it a few times I like Advance , CC, or Pre Cat SW much better. It's very shiny and plastic looking not a deep tone if you get my drift. I like C2 paints and this isn't a bad product but not a winner. Pics below are C2 semi as shown . The jobs I've done with the product still look great but again I like others better. One plus is drys quick and not much blocking but very plastic like Pro Crap from SW.


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

Cab job with C2 . Big Jim loves the fess tool we primed with CS and two coats C2. Like I said it's a decent product but not a show stopper and not easy to get.


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

@thinkpainting/nick Thanks for your insight since you've used the product. When you say not much block are you saying it blocks well or sucks? I just wanted to confirm this.

At this point I've narrowed it down to Advance, Cabinet Coat, Breakthrough and SW Water Borne Alkyd Urethane.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

PNW Painter said:


> @thinkpainting/nick Thanks for your insight since you've used the product. When you say not much block are you saying it blocks well or sucks? I just wanted to confirm this.
> 
> At this point I've narrowed it down to Advance, Cabinet Coat, Breakthrough and SW Water Borne Alkyd Urethane.
> 
> ...


Blocks well. SW Pre cat is much better than the Urethane


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

Thanks for the clarification. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## goga (Aug 6, 2015)

PNW Painter said:


> If it wasn't for the issues I had with SW Water Borne Alkyd Urethane on the last job, I wouldn't consider making a switch.
> 
> At this point I'm looking at all the options that are readily available in my area. If I were to make a switch I'd figure out my process with old scrap doors before using it on a clients house.
> 
> I'm in Seattle and the same store also sells Pratt & Lambert.


Have you ever tried Miller's AcriNamel or DuraPoxy?


----------



## PNW Painter (Sep 5, 2013)

I used DuraPoxy on the walls of a condo earlier this year, but never for cabinets. I've never used or heard of AcriNamel, but I'll check it out. If you've used either product it would be great to get your feedback.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

I posted a video about this C2 paint a few years ago.

Very unique product in the market place; and intersting story behind the "whey" University of Vermont research.

very brushable; not a great performer spraying. Its C2 so it is hard to source and limited inventory unless you have a top shelf C2 dealer.


----------



## Seattlepainting (Jun 8, 2010)

thinkpainting/nick said:


> I've used it a few times I like Advance , CC, or Pre Cat SW much better. It's very shiny and plastic looking not a deep tone if you get my drift. I like C2 paints and this isn't a bad product but not a winner. Pics below are C2 semi as shown . The jobs I've done with the product still look great but again I like others better. One plus is drys quick and not much blocking but very plastic like Pro Crap from SW.


Great Finish as always..


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Mr Smith said:


> If I had 2 weeks to do a cabinet job at a leisure pace, I might consider using Advance. It is a great product. Flipping the doors before it is cured could result in dents or scratches.
> 
> .


We're on a major reno and using Advance for the first time. I was apprehensive after reading all the posts on here about the slow cure time. For a number of reasons, we're finishing the doors onsite rather than in the shop. 

The doors are on horses and we can flip them and paint the other side within about 6 hours with no issues. 

All in all, we've been really happy with the product. It has made a substantial difference in our productivity and the clients have been been pleased about the minimal odor.


----------

